

Rate My Startup: thebestoftumblr.com - knowsnothing613

One of my many failed boot strapped startups.  I thought I could create a blog that aggregated all the best tumblr reblogs (reblog count &#62; 2000).<p>Turns out there's no demand for it. lol. But i thought I'd showcase it here, in case someone else was about to implement the idea.  Maybe they can better execute.  I've moved on to my next idea, but would like to know how I could market it better to the tumblr demographic.<p>thanks yall.
======
cmelbye
How is this any different from those sites that scrape content from Stack
Overflow and Wikipedia and slap ads on it? I realize that reblogs are a
legitimate part of Tumblr, but most blogs create at least some original
content.

~~~
knowsnothing613
it's not different. It was built to flip. It's getting harder, and harder to
compete against the big social network, since everyone wants content to be
pushed to them. So no one goes directly to web sites anymore.

So I build sites to flip, and around fads.

------
purveyor
It would be great if we could submit cool tumblrs. I would submit mine:
<http://lookAtThisFuckingSideBoob.com> (NSFW!)

------
knowsnothing613
direct link: <http://www.thebestoftumblr.com>

